# T-mobile unlimited 4g NO TETHER



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

so today's the first day they offered true unlimited full speed data.. Only catch is that you can't tether...

Is there a backdoor way to make this work? Tried a few apps but no success...

Btw is this thread appropriate? If I shouldn't ask about stuff like this ill delete it and apologize..

Thanks in advance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I just upgraded my data to unlimited this morning! 

(this thread is fine)


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I did.. But none of customer service speaks English.. Took me an hour of yelling trying to tell them they have unlimited 4g plans and I don't wanna upgrade to 10 gigs... Then they accidently put blackberry data on and I was dataless for 5 hours.. Now im finally backk

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> I did.. But none of customer service speaks English.. Took me an hour of yelling trying to tell them they have unlimited 4g plans and I don't wanna upgrade to 10 gigs... Then they accidently put blackberry data on and I was dataless for 5 hours.. Now im finally backk
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Just fulfilling random curiosity, but what country/region did their reps sound like they were from?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> Just fulfilling random curiosity, but what country/region did their reps sound like they were from?


Mine sounded Indian. He also wanted to get me on 10GB.

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Mine sounded Indian. He also wanted to get me on 10GB.
> 
> Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


Lovely, lol. I assumed outsourced to India, but just wanted to fulfill my curiosity, lol.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Ide say Indian also... Is that relevant? Lol..... I didn't say that in a degrading way, just the communication process was terrible

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Ide say Indian also... Is that relevant? Lol..... I didn't say that in a degrading way, just the communication process was terrible
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Like I said, I was just curious to where companies are outsourcing their labor these days. Nothing else to read into it.


----------

